# Cambio de integrado chino CS8508E 8W MONO



## Hatman23 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hola tengo que cambiar este integrado CS8508E que es de un parlante chino amplificado, el problema que aca no se consigue y estoy viendo con que puedo reemplazarlo. Ademas tengo otra pregunta el pin 1 SD y el pin 2 ABD. El pin 1 es de encendido pero ¿no se que hace el pin 2?, la idea es reemplazarlos por algun TDA. Pregunto porque los datasheets estan en chino y no entiendo ese idioma. En la figura 1 creo que es la configuracion para entrada stereo y la figura 2 es para entrada mono.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

Uno es std-by y el otro mute por lo general esos CI son copias de algún TDA o TEA o incluso algunos Sanyo.
Que tensión de alimentación tiene el equipo?
Tenes los TDA7052, TDA7056, no son reemplazos directos pero te pueden servir
Otros el TDA2822M, el TBA820

El TDA8551 se le parece bastante
Otro posible LM4906
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-698282558-cs8508e-8508-sop8-ci-ic-_JM_


----------



## Hatman23 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hola mira tiene una bateria de 7.4v 2200 mah deberia estar funcionando a unos 5v aproximadamente. Porque la alimentacion es la misma que utiliza el modulo de MP3 que funciona a 5V. El TDA7056 me gusta aunque tiene menos potencia, vi tambien varios modelos de PAM como el 8610, 8403, 8406 pero lastima que son todos estereo. Lo unico que tengo a mano es un AN7522N que tambien andaria pero es estereo.



Que grande yo lo busque y no me salio nada, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

Esos que son estereo se pueden poner en puente por lo cual la potencia aumenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-698282558-cs8508e-8508-sop8-ci-ic-_JM_

Y sinó :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-678122380-modulo-amplificador-audio-clase-d-pam8610-2x10w-7v-a-15v-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-643503498-modulo-amplificador-de-audio-stereo-pam8610-clase-d-10w10w-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-699212933-modulo-amplificador-stereo-clase-d-con-pam8406-5w5w-y-pote-_JM_


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

El primer link ya fue puesto, el segundo y el tercero son iguales,esa placa suelen tener problemas de ruido insolubles
La cuarta si es potable, pero es estereo, necesita un ampli mono porque es para un parlante amplificado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

Ahh , no había visto el primero , segundo y tercero es lo mismo paro distinta ciudad , Padua y San Nicolás 

El único problema que tiene es la falta de capacitores de filtro y anti oscilaciones , jugando un rato queda quietito 

Aunque sean estereo se pueden poner en paralelo , no puente sino paralelo


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 14, 2018)

En paralelo mejor es pues, puede manejar cargas de menor impedancia y reducir el embalamiento termico.


----------



## laoveja (Feb 12, 2019)

Hola muchachos, consulta, como es eso de poner el ampli en paralelo??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2019)

Suponete un módulo estereo , lo hacés mono y que pueda manejar parlantes de menor impedancia.

Juntás ambas entradas (-) , también juntás ambas entradas (+) , idem con sus salidas (+) y (-) ; lo mismo es válido para de 4 canales hacerlo estereo en paralelo. En cada salida suele ponerse una resistencia de 0,22 Ohms en serie a cada canal para ecualizar.

Saludos.


----------



## Goliath011 (May 29, 2019)

Hola, tengo problemas con el integrado CS8508E, tiene voltage en una de sus salidas(tiene el mismo voltage de alimentación), pero el problema no creo que este en el integrado ya que lo cambie por el mismo y sigo con el mismo problema. 
Tengo dudas sobre el pin 1 SD y el pin 2 ABD, El pin 1 es de encendido pero ¿no se que hace el pin 2?
El problema creo que viene de antes del integrado, levante los dos pines de salida y me sigue entregando voltage en la salida del integrado amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2019)

Primero cambiá los capacitores de las patas 3 y 4.


----------



## Goliath011 (May 29, 2019)

Gracias por responder, pero tengo dudas sobre que valor de capacitor lleva para reemplazar, según mediciones tengo esta configuración:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/figura2_cs8508e-png.163877/

Ya logré volverlo a la vida era el condensador de la pata 3, en que va tierra, muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2019)

Claro , si ya habías cambiado el integrado era eso , pero como no sabía si estaba configurado cómo inversor o no inversor te indiqué las dos patas


----------



## omarfs (Ago 7, 2019)

Hola DosMetros:
Te hago una consulta: cuál es el valor de C1 y C2?
Desde ya, muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2019)

Hola , si te referís a los de IN+ e IN- pueden ser de entre 100 nano , 1uF , o  5 o 10uF  para obtener mejores graves.


----------



## omarfs (Ago 9, 2019)

Muchas gracias DosMetros!
Saludos, buen fin de semana!


----------



## Nikandi (Ene 26, 2021)

Cómo puenteo el stand by, el pin 1 Sd ? O cómo lo hago, soy novato, agradecería la ayuda.


----------

